# Remote desktop from windows



## kr651129 (Nov 17, 2012)

What port would you recommend if I wanted to remote desktop into my FreeBSD 9.0 server (XFCE4) from Windows?


----------



## bbzz (Nov 17, 2012)

net/tightvnc if I remember, was alright. Haven't used in a while.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 17, 2012)

net/tightvnc


----------



## bbzz (Nov 17, 2012)

First.


----------



## mamalos (Nov 19, 2012)

For performance reasons I'd recommend net/freenx. Check this for instructions how to configure your client and server, it seems quite informative.


----------



## jrm@ (Nov 19, 2012)

mamalos said:
			
		

> For performance reasons I'd recommend net/freenx. Check this for instructions how to configure your client and server, it seems quite informative.



Keep in mind that net/nxserver is only available for i386.


----------

